# YOUR TOP10



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

POST your top10 cities


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

mine:
1)Tel Aviv
2)Moscow
3)Istanbul
4)Barcelona
5)Tokio
6)NYC
7)Las Vegas
8)Singaopure
9)Haifa
10)Valencia


----------



## RobinBad (Aug 18, 2005)

Prague
Lisbon
Saint Petersburg(Russia)
Paris
Frankfurt
NYC
Madrid
Moscow
Amsterdam(love the weed  )
Warsaw

P.s Tel Aviv have no place in that list... only in my heart


----------



## Estboy (Jan 18, 2004)

1-Vancouver
2-Perth
3-Seattle
4-Gold Coast
5-Frankfurt
6-Cape Town
7-Recife(Brazil)
8-Riyadh(Saudi Arabia)
9-Adelaide
10-Philadelphia


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Paris
London
Berlin
Prague
Rome
New York
Buenos Aires
Tokyo
St. Petersburg
Chicago


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Only the ones I know well:

1 Zurich (sorry I live here )
2 London
3 Sao Paulo
4 New York
5 Venice
6 Rome
7 Boston
8 Rio
9 Barcelona
10 Helsinki


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

1. Chicago
2. Hong Kong
3. Paris
4. NYC
5. Tokyo
6. Miami
7. Las Vegas
8. Singapore
9. Frankfurt
10. Cancun


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Tokyo
Osaka
Paris
Londres
Chicago
San Francisco
Hong Kong
New York
Lyon
Berlin


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

My Top Ten Cities!!

1. New York City
2. London
3. Chicago
4. Denver
5. St. Louis (I don't know why, I love it)
6. Boulder
7. Madison
8. New Orleans (to visit, not to live)
9. Twin Cities
10. Los Angeles


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

My top 10

1 - Toronto
2 - New York
3 - Montreal
4 - Tokyo
5 - Hong Kong
6 - San Fran
7 - Seoul
8 - Singapore
9 - Sydney
10 - Boston

Not a fan of Europe.


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

not in order:

New York
Frankfurt
Amsterdam
Paris
Tokyo
Berlin
Los Angeles
Hong Kong
Istanbul
Dubai or Stockholm


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Paris, Amsterdam, Barcelona, London, Tokyo, New York, Seoul, Madrid, Moscow, Istanbul.


----------



## London (Jun 12, 2005)

In Order From 1-5:

1. London - 1. New york
2. Paris
3. Chicago
4. Tokyo
5. Moscow
6. Madrid
7. Hong Kong
8. Sydney
9. Miami
10. Frankfurt

Edit: swapd Tokyo with Chicago


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

Wait I'm sorry, for me LA would definately be higher on the list; maybe number 6 or so


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

1. Chicago
2. New York
3. London
4. Toronto
5. Paris
6. Tokyo
7. Hong Kong
8. Boston
9. Rome
10. San Francisco


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

CHI said:


> My Top Ten Cities!!
> 
> 9.* Twin Cities*


where is it?


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Minneapolis/St. Paul. Minnesota, USA.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

No particular order:

Toronto
NYC
Tokyo
Seoul
Dhaka 
Hong Kong
Jeddah
Dubai
Shanghai
Amsterdam


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

1. NYC
2. Prague
3. Paris
4. Seoul
5. Tokyo
6. London
7. Barcelona
8. Rio
9. Washington dc/San Francisco
10. Chicago/ Seattle


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

1. Tokyo
2. Hong Kong
3. New York City
4. London
5. Barcelona
6. Paris
7. Milan
8. Sydney
9. San Francisco
10. Rio de Janeiro


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

In any order:

Rome
Rio de Janeiro
New York
Durban (South Africa)
Lugano (Switzerland)
Boston
Montreal
Venice
Salzburg
Paris


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

My Top 10:

1. Rio de Janeiro
2. Sydney
3. Cuzco
4. Barcelona
5. Buenos Aires
6. Medellin
7. Lima
8. Manila
9. Curitiba
10. Miami / Santiago de Chile


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Wezza said:


> There are cities _outside_ of the USA you know.....


I've never been _outside_ of the USA you know...

So I'm making a list of cities I've _been_ to. That's what the thread asks, isn't it?


----------



## OREO (Jul 16, 2005)

Hong Kong
Tokyo
New York
Sydney
Paris
London
Chicago
Seoul
Rome
Los Angeles


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

Pretty much random order;


New York
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur
Toronto
San Diego
San Francisco
Sydney
Tokyo
Montreal
Vancouver


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

roughly ordered:

Tokyo
Buenos Aires
Osaka
Berlin
London
Paris
Barcelona
Hamburg
Beijing
Kyoto


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

*(edit) +hangzhou, montreal, san sebastian!*

in no particular order

shanghai
osaka
nanjing
sydney
london
new york
paris
philadelphia
chicago
valletta
melbourne
honolulu
+bilbao
+hangzhou
+montreal
+san sebastian


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Michigan Avenue said:


> I've never been _outside_ of the USA you know...
> 
> So I'm making a list of cities I've _been_ to. That's what the thread asks, isn't it?


No, it's just your top 10, doesn't say anything about cities you've been to. But thats fair enough i guess if you want to go that way.


----------



## Berris (Oct 8, 2005)

Cities I've visited...

1) Barcelona
2) Madrid
3) London
4) Copenhagen
5) Hamburg
6) Milan

Cities I'd like to visit and I have an idea I'd like more, in order...

1) New York
2) Buenos Aires
3) Paris
4) Tokyo
5) Rome


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

1) Paris
2) TURIN (the small Paris  )
3) Sydney
4) Chicago
5) Toronto
6) Vancouver
7) NYC
8) Milan
9) Rome
10) London


----------



## Gamble (Sep 10, 2005)

In any order

Rio de Janeiro
Toronto
New York
Miami
Port-au-Prince, Jacmel
Hong Kong
Montreal
Paris
shanghai
Sydney


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

1 Rio de Janeiro
2 Sydney
3 Vancouver
4 Milan
5 London
6 NYC
7 Tokyo
8 Oslo
9 Frankfurt
10 Sao Paulo


----------



## mdet04 (Jun 25, 2004)

Madrid
Barcelona
Paris
London
New York
Rome
Berlín
Sidney
Chicago
Hong Kong


----------



## Tnop (Mar 24, 2004)

Tokyo
Rome
Paris
Bangkok
Hong Kong
Chicago
New York
Florence
Osaka
Venice


----------



## Nerima# (Oct 10, 2005)

1 any tropical places and islands on earth with tons of palm trees and clean ocean.
2 Tokyo or HongKong
3 Bay area(SF)
4 Singapore
5 some places in Italy
6 Rio de Janeiro
7 some places in India
8 I don't know yet
9 I don't know yet
10 I don't know yet.


----------



## Alexandros (Apr 30, 2004)

1- Hong Kong
2- New York
3- Shanghai
4- Rome
5- Paris
6- Tokyo
7- London
8- Chicago
9- Los Angeles
10- Dubai


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

METROPOLIS - over 5 Millions

Paris
New York
Rio
Istanbul
Hong Kong
San Francisco
St. Petersburgh
Moscow
Buenos Aires
Bangkok

BIG CITIES 

Venezia
Roma
Prague
Firenze
Lisbon
Sydney
Capetown
Cracow
Mandalay
Amsterdam

SMALL CITIES

Siena
Hoi An
Antigua Guatemala
Cartagena
Dubrovnik
Ouro Prieto
San Gimignano
Jaisalmer
Erice
Bruges
Goreme


----------



## skyscrapersboy (Sep 20, 2005)

*my order*

1) , first , perfect  : TOKYO :eek2: 
2) paris
3) osaka
4) singapore
5) seoul
6) yokohama
7) hong-knog
8) taipei
9) shanghai
10)hiroshima
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 99999) new_YorK :sleepy:


----------



## GlobalJoe (Sep 11, 2004)

in no particular order
TOKYO
BANGKOK
NYC
SAN FRANCISCO
BARCELONA
MARRAKECH
RIO
AMSTERDAM
HONG KONG
SEVILLE


----------



## Gonzza (Oct 6, 2005)

Scyscraperboy
-You're some kind of fundimentalist?
you only have 1 non asian city in your top 10, that's quite remarkable i must say, but of course it's youre opinion. =)

My top 10 would be

1. New York - The big apple, offers all you can imagine. Outstanding skyline, shopping, Nightlife etc. capish?! 
=)

2. Paris - City of Romance, or was it fashion im not sure, anyways this city got's tons of landmarks, like the arch of triumph, eiffeltower etc.
The food here is also a great advantage if you compare it with London.

3. Shanghai - A very modern City, great shopping, lovely food (probably the best in China)
Shanghai is constantly changing it's landscape due to all the new scyscrapers being build't, im sure it will boasts with the highest skyscrapers in the world some day.

4. Barcelona - The best city in Spain 
beats Madrid by much,
The food and the nightlife must be the best in Europe, you cant miss "las Ramblas"
nor the best Football team in the world FC Barcelona!!

5. London - It would be a crime not signing it up on my list,
House of parlament, Tony Blair, Fish n' Chips, Tons of Beer, Football
you name it!
London is a "must visit"

6. Tokyo - The biggest and probably the most modern city in Asia, 
Good looking city with lot's of neon, good shopping, and culture
Can get a bit to tight in the metro sometimes
Avoid rush hour as much as you can =)

7. Dubai City - If you are out for luxuary and comfort this is the place to visit, almost all hotels are top class with service beyond imagination,with Burj al Arab on it's way it's a VERY interesting city.

8. Sydney - Haven't been there yet but all the photos of this marvelous city makes me drewl.


9. Chicago - Classic skyline profile, a very dense city
Sears Tower with i't majestic view is a must.
Great park, and the Chinatown in Chicago is very much like a chinese town.

10. My number ten is Stockholm, because it's my hometown not to big not to small.
It's the place where you'll find peace and harmony in tough times.
Grab a boat and explore the unique archipelago!
Or go shop a'holic in the old town, you'll always find something interesting there.


----------

